# CCW revolver help



## BrandonB (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey everyone. I need some help tomorrow night I shoot to qualify for my CCH license. I have an XD-357 service pistol at this time but Im only 5'8'' and 175 on a good day. That makes the XD a very uncomfortable gun to try and carry. My teacher has a S&W hammerless revolver that is pretty small but I cannot remember which one it is right now. 

Ive been trying to look online but the smallest one I have found is a 442 and that is 6 5/16" overall which is 3/4" smaller then the XD almost. Thats not as small as his gun seems to be unless Im just going crazy. He was able to apendix carry his revolver and I really liked that. Anyone know what revolver it might have been or know of any small ones like that? hammer or hammerless is fine.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The 442 is one of S&W's "J" frames. As far as I know the J Frames are the smallest in the line-up. There may be another model that is smaller than the 442, but I'm not sure. Not to worry, one of the resident revolver mavens will be along shortly, I'm sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We're about the same size. With a good belt and holster, carrying a full-sized gun isn't that big a deal, though most people (including me) prefer something smaller.

All the J-frame Smiths are basically the same size, with some minor variations in barrel and cylinder length. These guns are easy to carry, but difficult to shoot well.

Have you given any thought to an XD subcompact? Much easier to shoot well than a J-frame, holds more ammo, is way faster to reload, and is just a reduced-size version of the gun you're already familiar with.


----------



## BrandonB (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I have shot an XDSC the only thing is If Im going to buy another gun I'd rather get a different style ya know? I dont really wanna buy two of the same guns.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the S&W page with all the J-frame models that they make right now. Like Mike said they do take a lot of practice to get good with but that's just another reason to go to the range more. Good luck.:smt023

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...1&parent_category_rn=15703&top_category=15703


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BrandonB said:


> Yeah I have shot an XDSC the only thing is If Im going to buy another gun I'd rather get a different style ya know? I dont really wanna buy two of the same guns.


Is the purpose of the second gun fighting or fun?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BrandonB said:


> Yeah I have shot an XDSC the only thing is If Im going to buy another gun I'd rather get a different style ya know? I dont really wanna buy two of the same guns.





Mike Barham said:


> Is the purpose of the second gun fighting or fun?


If the gun is for defense, ain't nothin' wrong with having two of the same. I've got an XD40 and an XD9SC. Used to carry the 40 until I got SC, but if I do feel like carrying the 40 I've got no worries because I don't have to do anything different. The guns operate exactly the same. In a defensive situation I won't have to waste time remembering if I have to thumb off a safety, where the mag release is, etc. If the gun is for defense and all you're concerned about it size, then I would seriously reconsider your opinion on having two different guns.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Good points about having different guns but I think that would apply more to having 2 semi-autos that operate differently. If one of them is a revolver I don't see any problem - just pull the trigger.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Good points about having different guns but I think that would apply more to having 2 semi-autos that operate differently. If one of them is a revolver I don't see any problem - just pull the trigger.


No. Things like grip angle, possibly reloading, and other things also come into play.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Good points about having different guns but I think that would apply more to having 2 semi-autos that operate differently. If one of them is a revolver I don't see any problem - just pull the trigger.


Yeah, but your break is going to be different. A long DA of a revolver vs. the shorter DA/SA/"whatever the hell the BATF is classifying the XD as now" trigger. Unless you practice with both all the time, you're not going to be proficient equally with both. You're still not automatically going to be equal with both if you have two of the same design, but you're chances are better and you'll achieve proficiency quicker, IMO, with the second gun being similar to the first.

And let's not forget holsters and mags. Totally different design in a new or additional carry gun means starting from scratch again. This was a huge consideration for me because cost was an issue, especially not having to buy a new holster.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What *Todd* said. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

My post was in response to this:



Todd said:


> In a defensive situation I won't have to waste time remembering if I have to thumb off a safety, where the mag release is, etc.


But you guys are both correct, there are other factors that make having the same/similar gun the best alternative, besides the location of the controls.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

At close range, most of the defensive shooting range an armed citizen is likely to encounter, the Smith and Wesson Airlites, and Scandium 38 revolvers are effective and accurate. At longer ranges they have problems unless one drills frequently and consistently. I have confidence in my Airlite T at close range. I can hit well with it, shoot it with either hand and hit the target. At ranges outside 5 yards or so, I might want something else. 

However, for scenarios I can imagine as an armed citizen, I think five yards or so is where I would likely encounter a situation in which I would fire a weapon in almost all cases. If we had some Katrina-style emergency, I think I would have one of my 45's with me instead.


----------

